# Ivory Latta breaks Alana's ankles



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Anyone see that crossover Latta for UNC pulled on mrs. all america Alana Beard?? that was beautiful!!!:bbanana:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Just saw it on Sportscenter.

That was a insane crossover, should've put in the top 10 plays.

She did get her ball snatched later though.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

haha, ya Alana did get her revenge didnt she


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> haha, ya Alana did get her revenge didnt she


I have never seen Beard schooled that badly, but revenge is sweet!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I have never seen Beard schooled that badly, but revenge is sweet!


heh. Alana caught her shot with two hands. Ouch.

Latta will certainly have something to tell her grandkids though.

Stuart


----------

